# Congrats and Thanks to Mr.Montoya



## D_Brady (Jan 3, 2005)

Mrs.Dye had posted this on the Kenponet, so I wanted to share it here.


Paul and I would like our fellow Kenpoists and martial artists to know that for his extraordinary herosim in Iraq, Mr. Scott Montoya, a 5th Degree Black Belt and Marine Scout Sniper, will be receiving the Navy Cross on January 23 at the Marine Base in Encino, California. This award is the second highest given by our country for combat heroism, second only to the Congressional Medal of Honor, and we are very proud of his selfless decisions and lifesaving actions.

If you are interested in attending this special ceremony, please feel free to contact us at dyenamics2@cs.com


----------



## parkerkarate (Jan 4, 2005)

Mr. Scott Montoya, has my biggest congrats. And hopefully he can stay out of harms way now. And some people think that tournament trophies are a big deal, this is much bigger than that.


----------

